# intervene when tot habitually touches own nipples?



## klk197 (Apr 24, 2009)

DS was nursed until age 2. I tried to initiate weaning a few times, but this was the "right" window for the both of us. He didn't even seem to notice for a few days. This was 4 months ago. In the meantime, he sometimes asks to nurse, or pretends to be a baby (I've told him that babies nurse, and he's now growing into a little boy), and is constantly trying to grab my breast (which I understand is normal, and we are trying to set limits). More recently, for the past month or maybe more, he constantly has his hands up his own shirt and just holds them there. Our location or type of activity don't seem to influence if he will do it (from sleepy in the middle of the night to while running at the playground in 40 degree weather), and it almost seems that he doesn't know he is doing it (I ask, "where is your other hand?" and he gives me a blank or confused look). I have to wonder if this is some sort of translation of weaning trauma--if there is such a thing (Mommy Guilt!?).

So the big question is, do I encourage him to not frequently touch, or do I just hope he outgrows it?


----------



## lovesea (Mar 6, 2007)

My first reaction would be to say ignore it. By highlighting it you might make it worse. It may comfort him, so what harm? Ds was weaned very easily but he almost immediately started touching my tummy or my neck. This continued for a year or so then he grew out of it.


----------



## Passionate*Mama (Jul 13, 2007)

I wouldn't blame it on weaning! I weaned my son at 1 1/2 and it was extremely smooth, he didn't ever ask or show sadness about it. But he is also a nipple toucher. Not as much, he won't work around a shirt to do it but if his shirt is off he automatically starts playing with them. I wouldn't think much about it except I have a friend who's son played with one nipple (only one side) as a major form of comfort from early toddler years on and now his nipple is extremely large compared to the other. The doctor said it won't do him any harm except it will stay that way and he might be embarrassed of it later in life. I just started putting a shirt on my DS more often and that helps.

I don't really have anything helpful to say, don't know if it would be better to take away his comfort or let nature take it's course but wanted to let you know it can affect his appearance.


----------



## dejagerw (Jan 5, 2010)

Here's another don't blame it on weaning post. My son is 2 and still nursing and has lately been sticking his hand down the top of his shirt to play with his nipple. I take his hand out of his shirt when he does this. He's lately been getting in the habit of playing with things. I've got a mole on my breast and he plays and pokes at it while nursing. It drives me crazy and I always try to stop him or cover it up with my hand. He's also got a little zit or something on the side of his face and is constantly playing with it and poking it. I don't think the thing is ever going to go away with him messing with it so much.


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

DD doesn't play with her nipples yet, but she hasn't really discovered them yet, so I'm sure she will when she does. it's a phase just about every toddler goes through a phase where they play with their nipples. DD does play with her belly, and is constantly sticking her hands down her diaper.


----------



## blizzard_babe (Feb 14, 2007)

DS1 (2 1/2) recently "discovered" his nipples. I mean, he on a very basic level knew he had nipples before, but has really discovered them as a body part that's fun to play with in the past few days. He weaned nine months ago with no fuss whatsoever, and hadn't looked back until the new baby was born. He's been interested in nursing ever since, LOVES to watch DS2 nurse, and has even asked to nurse a few times (though he mostly just finds it funny... he'll put his lips to my breast and then laugh). All this fascination with my breasts/nipples led him, I think, to discover his own. I can imagine this wacky toddler thought process: "Hey... I can see mama's mum-mums 'cuz we're getting ready to get in the shower. Baby gets mum-mums. I used to, but don't anymore. Mum-mums have nipples on them. Hey, Mama's taking my shirt off. Wait a gosh darn minute, *I* have nipples! Ooh, I'm going to point them out to Mama, and I'm going to count them, and tell her what color they are, and hmm... I wonder what it feels like when I touch them. Huh. That's interesting. Gonna have to try that again sometime."

And thus begins a new habit.

So, while it's kind of the *result* of weaning/not nursing anymore, it's not like it's a sign that I've somehow damaged him emotionally, or that he's missing something huge. He is just currently interested in breasts/nipples, that interest led him to fiddle with his own, and now he's on a touch-his-own-nipple kick.

He's also on a fingers-in-mouth kick, which I for some reason find WAAAAAAAAAY more annoying :thumb.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

He has nipples, they are interesting little things and he's trying to figure them out. It has nothing to do with weaning, it's just body awareness. Honestly I wouldn't do a darn thing about it. They are his nipples, he can do what he wants with them and eventually he will figure out that people generally don't play with their nipples in public.


----------

